# Problem with toy



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I sure hope I don't have to throw out everything that has dog slobber on it. My home, car, boat and myself would be on the curb on trash day.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

She didn't tell me to throw it out because it has dog slover on it.
She told me that toys aren't allowed in the park.
Tennis balls are acceptable.
She certainly wasn't pleased with me.
I never saw my Chloe like that before. If my other Golden takes her toys, she is fine with that. I never saw her "aggressive" with another dog before and I don't want a bad reputation or more importantly, anyone getting hurt.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldn't worry to much about it, some dogs like kids don't like to share. Don't bring toys to the park at least not special ones. No one was hurt so don't worry to much. Is there a sign that says only tennisballs allow? Or is this her rule? I don't know if my guys would be happy to share with a strange dog, they would try to get their toy back too.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

The toy is in the wash as I type. I didn't plan on bringing it. I didn't want to have two dogs on a joined leash while I opened the car again. The other day, one of the dogs must have touched the car and the alarm went off. What next? I don't want to make any enemies! (at least no more than I already have!)


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I took the "pocketbook" out of the washing machine, slobber free!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't worry about it, things happen, it was unintentional.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would not let what happen get to you. That toy was a special toy to your golden and she didnt like that other dog having it. It was an accident that the toy fell out of your pocketand but no dogs were hurt so dont worry. The toy is washed, the pups are ok, drink some warm tea and just let it be a learning experience. Give the pups a ear scratch.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I would not let what happen get to you. That toy was a special toy to your golden and she didnt like that other dog having it. It was an accident that the toy fell out of your pocketand but no dogs were hurt so dont worry. The toy is washed, the pups are ok, drink some warm tea and just let it be a learning experience. Give the pups a ear scratch.


I took the "pocketbook" out of my pocket which was protruding and left it next to me on a bench. A dog came and took it. Etc.
I don't like tea.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Who was the woman?...boss of the dog park? Do you really care if she's mad?

Forget it, it's over, no dog was injured, no people were injured.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Willow52 said:


> Who was the woman?...boss of the dog park? Do you really care if she's mad?
> 
> Forget it, it's over, no dog was injured, no people were injured.


The woman was NOT the "boss" of the dogpark.
She was another member. Yes. I care!

I may go there this afternoon.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Since the Dog Park is accross the street from the Nursing Home that I do Pet Therapy Visits and I had Chloe with me, I went there after leaving the facility. One other dog was there. There was a sign on a bulletin board that says a certain dog shouldn't be let in since he or she bites. That is NOT my dog. I think this happened before I joined and I don't think that I have seen that dog. There was another notice to please call a guy with a phone number if you have any information about a large dog attacking a Golden Doodle on July 26th. The Golden Doodle is NOT the one that took the toy. What next?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Time will tell!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Judi said:


> I don't like tea.



I find whiskey to be an effective substitute.:satan: I wouldn't fret much over this incident and, in the future, would be sure to bring only common, routine, low value, less likely to cause so much excitement dog "toys" into the park (and always make sure the dogs are exercised before entering).


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

The woman in the dog park was right. Most dog parks have a rule that you are not to bring in your own toys.... and really, written or not, that's pretty much standard etiquette. By limiting play items to tennis balls and littering the place with them, no one item is considered high enough value to cause an issue between the dogs. The "no one got hurt, who cares" attitude throughout this thread is worrisome... it was lucky that this situation didn't escalate, and honestly the woman's response seems to have been calm and rational given the situation.

Now, all that said: Judy, you didn't know -- don't beat yourself up over it. You certainly didn't expect that would be how your girl would react, but the fact of the matter is that this type of reaction is common when you have a group of dogs who are essentially strangers thrown into a relatively small area and introduce a "high value" item. And don't worry yourself that your dog is on par with the dog attack/bite notices you noticed across the street. Chances are your dog gave the thief a number of warnings that you were unable to see/hear (since they were running around) that the other dog blew off. I doubt her first reaction was to jump the dog... of course you wish she hadn't done it at all, but in her mind it was a fair response to the situation. Knowing what you do now (both about your dog and about standard dog park etiquette), you can be sure it won't happen again. That's the most important thing. Glad your girl has her toy back.... and freshly washed to boot!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Garfield said:


> I find whiskey to be an effective substitute.:satan: I wouldn't fret much over this incident and, in the future, would be sure to bring only common, routine, low value, less likely to cause so much excitement dog "toys" into the park (and always make sure the dogs are exercised before entering).


What are "common, routine, less likely to cause so much excitement dog "toys"? The "pocketbook" was cheep! I didn't expect this to happen and my older Golden took it out of the car!
I am supposed to exercise the dogs before entering?
I go there for exercise.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Garfield said:


> I find whiskey to be an effective substitute.:satan: I wouldn't fret much over this incident and, in the future, would be sure to bring only common, routine, low value, less likely to cause so much excitement dog "toys" into the park (and always make sure the dogs are exercised before entering).


I agree about the "No one got hurt" attitude. I left upset.
I did not intend to do this!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Judi said:


> What are "common, routine, less likely to cause so much excitement dog "toys"? The "pocketbook" was cheep! I didn't expect this to happen and my older Golden took it out of the car!
> I am supposed to exercise the dogs before entering?
> I go there for exercise.


Jersey's Mom addressed the low value toys very well in the above post. Of course you didn't intend/expect for anything to happen and rather than beat yourself up over it, just be grateful it was resolved without major incident and learn from the experience. Dogs are animals and unpredictable things can happen when they come in close, confined contact with other unfamiliar animals/items, so it's important to minimize where we can such as keeping unusual items out of the picture and exercising dogs some before they go the park helps expel any pent up energy that might otherwise contribute to a situation.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Garfield said:


> Jersey's Mom addressed the low value toys very well in the above post. Of course you didn't intend/expect for anything to happen and rather than beat yourself up over it, just be grateful it was resolved without major incident and learn from the experience. Dogs are animals and unpredictable things can happen when they come in close, confined contact with other unfamiliar animals/items, so it's important to minimize where we can such as keeping unusual items out of the picture and exercising dogs some before they go the park helps expel any pent up energy that might otherwise contribute to a situation.


There is only so much time in a day. Since I joined the Dog Park, there is less time! Now I am supposed to exercise my dogs before I go there? When might I do other things?
We took them yesterday. Chloe ran after dogs but she didn't jump on any of them.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We went to a local dog park one day and someone (who will forever remain nameless) had a couple treats in their pocket. That caused a commotion! Sorry! Big rookie, unintended mistake! 
There's also an older lady that brings her small male and female dog to the park. They are part daschund and part something else, but all attittude. Towards each other and every other dog there. The female growls and pins everything there and when she's done the male follws up with the same thing. We freaked the first time it happened and kinda forced them back (their owner was totally unconcerned). The next time we couldn't get there in time, the female pinned Jazz and Jazz submitted. She's really submissive. But as soon as she let her go, Jazz was happy and pestered her to play with her. Which, interesting enough she did. Strange.
What we don't like is when the number of dogs in the park exceeds the magic point where it changes from some dogs having fun to a pack. Depending on the personalities invloved it can happen with three dogs or not until a lot more are there. When that happened, we always leave. We also leave when the dog runs in growling and posturing and the owner says "he's just talking" or "he really doesn't mean it" as they snap or try to mount every other dog there. 
We all make mistakes and we all learn as we go. It'd be nice if someone who's been going to a park for awhile would clue in an obvious newcomer. I'd rather you bring the wrong toy then not police after your dog!


----------

